

Ask HN: Where does the liability for actions by an AWS server lie? - adityar

If a user misuses a AWS provisioned EC2 instance (such as hosting copyrighted material without permissions), does Amazon have a liability here? What if a user on an app&#x2F;infrastructure (Heroku) using AWS misuses his&#x2F;her instance? Is there any liability faced by Heroku&#x2F;AWS?
======
mtmail
They provide infrastructure, so they're no more liable than a phone company
when you commit fraud over the phone.

